# Rampage Jackson slam!!!



## Odin (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovFomUvbxzI&mode=related&search

Heres a clip from rampage jackson vs Arona....this is one hell of a knockout it looks like something out WWF!

Word on the street is Jackson is coming to the UFC next year, not sure what weight he is but im sure Liddell will be abit worried after the result the last time they fought ( :


----------

